# Vecht/nederland



## KEITH SEVILLE

I have been doing a lot of research into dredgers for many years.
Bucket Dredgers have fascinated me in the past particularly.
I would be grateful if any of the members would remember the Vecht,she
was built 1925 and lasted until the late sixties.
In the case of the Nederland I think there was 2 vessels with that name,
the earlier one built in 1907 and also lasted until the sixties.
The vessels were owned by Wetminster Dredging as far as I know.
Do any of the members have any photos of these vessels they could
send me please?

Best wishes
Keith Seville


----------



## flijm

Keith,
in my files I have 1 bucket dredge for Westminster / Boskalis:

"Vecht", built 1916, Shipyard De Klop, Zuilen, the Netherlands.
buckets 350 ltrs, dredging depth -10 m, dim. 34 x 6,3 x 2,7 mtrs.

Frans Lijmbach


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks Frans for the information.
I was hoping some of the other members might remember the Vecht and
the Nederland, both bucket dredgers that served Westminster Dredging for
many years.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## R58484956

Vecht (Ex Marmeu 1934) built 1932 by Gebr.van Diepen Waterhuizen. Owned G de VriesGzn .106.9 x 21.5 x 8.1.
3 cylinder 4s csa diesel by Humboldt -DEutzmotorem AG Koln-Deutz.
code flags PIDW. Registered Zwartaluis. Netherlands. Machinery aft.

Nederland (Ex Kuwi1938, Ex TweeGebroeders 1938) 184 tons Built 1929 by
NV Noord, nederl Scheep: Groningen. 102.1 x 20.4 x 7.8. 3 cyl; diesel by
Appingedammer Brons Mtrnfbb, Appingedam. Owned by J v d Werp.
Code flags PDPU. Registered Groningen, Dutch flag.


----------



## flijm

*bucket dredges*

Keith,

In 1906 the bucket dredges "Nederland I" and "Nederland II" were built for the dredging company I. van der Velde in the Netherlands.

Particulars:

built by Shipyard J & K Smit, Kinderdijk, the Netherlands, yardnrs 594 and 595.
dim. 43 x 7,6 x 3,3 mtr. Buckets 550 ltrs.

In 1925 the company stopped activities, and these dredges were sold to Westminster Dredging, but kept there names.

"Nederland II" did not survive WW2, but no.I seems to have been in operation until the sixties.

Frans Lijmbach


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Thanks for the informations R58484956 and also from Frans.

Best wishes
Keith


----------

